# Nur Elektrotechnik geliefert - Wer schreibt die Risikobeurteilung



## Münchnerjunge (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Community,

wir haben ein Projekt mit einem Maschinenbauer durchgeführt. Dieser meint nun nach Fertigstellung, dass wir als Elektrotechniker eine Risikobeurteilung hätten schreiben müssen. Ich hatte allerdings im Hinterkopf, dass dies die Aufgabe des Maschinenbauers ist, da er auch die Gefahrbringenden Bauteile liefert.

Folgender Sachverhalt:

-Anlage der Fördertechnik (Fahrwagen, Pneumatikpressen, Förderbänder, etc) kommt von Maschinenbauer
-Schaltanlage mit CPU und Software kommt von uns
-Not-Aus und Lichtschranken wurden von uns in Betrieb genommen
-F-CPU, dh. Sicherheitsprogramm kommt auch von uns

Wir haben unsererseits obiges nach Vorgabe des Maschinenbauers durchgeführt, allerdings ist die Umsetzung unserer Feder entsprungen.

Wer nun muss für die Anlage eine Risikobeurteilung schreiben? Oder muss das hier aufgeteilt werden und wir für den Elektrotechnik-Bereich eine gesonderte Risikobeurteilung schreiben?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## weißnix_ (21 Dezember 2017)

Schau Dir mal die DGUV-Information 090 an. Da wird darauf eingegangen.
Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung muß mE vom Maschinenbauer kommen. Ebenso die Risikobeurteilung - was wißt ihr schon von der Maschine / vom Prozess.

Das der SS dann CE gemäß MRL von euch bekommen muss steht dann fest (Sicherheitsbauteil im SS).
Allerdings würde ich mich jetzt auf Auftrag/Lastenheft/Auftragsbestätigung beziehen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2017)

Hinsichtlich der Gefährdungsbeurteilung / Risikobeurteilung stimme ich Weißnix zu (der war da etwas schneller als ich).
Die Frage, die ich mir aber gerade stelle, ist :  nach welchen Kriterien habt ihr denn die Sicherheiten festgelegt (also sowohl Sensorik wie auch Behandlung der Aktorik) und dann das Sicherheitsprogramm erstellt ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Münchnerjunge (21 Dezember 2017)

Im Lastenheft ist das nicht enthalten. Aber man will sich den Kunden ja auch nicht vergraulen, daher würde ich gerne mit Hilfe von Richtlinien freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass ich die gar nicht machen kann/darf. 

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, ich schau mir das gleich mal an.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Frage, die ich mir aber gerade stelle, ist : nach welchen Kriterien habt ihr denn die Sicherheiten festgelegt (also sowohl Sensorik wie auch Behandlung der Aktorik) und dann das Sicherheitsprogramm erstellt ?
> 
> Gruß
> Larry




Es gab einige Projektbesprechungen, in denen das gemeinsam durchgesprochen wurde. Letztlich haben wir unser Konzept dem Maschinenbauer vorgelegt und dieser hat es dann freigegeben (Schaltplan, SPS-Programm).

Die Sensorik und Aktorik wurde sogar von dem Maschinenbauer in einem Konzept vorgegeben, sowie beigestellt. Wir haben nur angeschlossen und eben die physische Verknüpfung mit der CPU hergestellt bzw. logisch umgesetzt.


----------



## MFreiberger (21 Dezember 2017)

Moin Münchnerjunge,



> eigentlich muss die Risikobeurteilung ja *vor *der Konstruktion geschrieben werden. Nach welchen Kriterien legt ihr sonst die Sicherheitstechnik aus? Der iterative Prozess der Risikobeurteilung soll ja erstmal klären, was es für Gefahren gibt. Dann muss man sich überlegen, ob man kontruktiv, technisch oder organisatorisch etwas zur Risikominimierung machen kann/muss. Je nach ermitteltem PLr *muss *ggf. eine technische Lösung her. Das heißt aber nicht, dass diese Lösung elektrotechnisch umgesetzt werden muss. Es können auch mechanische Lösungen sein (bestes Beispiel: Schutzzaun).
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist der GU erstmal in der Pflicht. Er muss ja ggf. die Steuerung bei Euch kaufen. Dazu muss er auch mitteilen, was sicherheitstechnisch umgesetzt werden soll. Wofür er wiederum eine Risikobeurteilung benötigt. Eure Aufgabe wäre ggf. ein Nachweis zu erbringen, dass die Steuerung, die ihr umgesetzt habt den Erfordernissen aus der Risikobeurteilung entspricht. Dazu kann man z.B. SISTEMA verwenden. SISTEMA ist aber nur ein aufgeblähter Taschenrechner, der bei der Berechnung der Sicherheitskreise hilft. Wonach habt ihr denn die Steuerung der Maschine sicherheitstechnisch umgesetzt? Einfach so? Da hätten doch spätestens Rückfragen an den Maschinenbauer erfolgen müssen!
> 
> ...



wollte ich eigentlich schreiben, aber da hat es schon neue Posts gegeben :grin:!
Vielleicht hilft es trotzdem weiter.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Die Sensorik und Aktorik wurde sogar von dem Maschinenbauer in einem Konzept vorgegeben, sowie beigestellt. Wir haben nur angeschlossen und eben die physische Verknüpfung mit der CPU hergestellt bzw. logisch umgesetzt.



Naja ... das ist eigentlich schon genau das, was ich oben genannt habe - wer sagt denn nun, dass die eingesetzte Sensorik/Aktorik, sofern sie den Sicherheitsbereich betrifft, überhaupt den Erfordernissen der Risiko-Beurteilung entspricht. Genauso verhält es sich dann möglicherweise mit der elektrotechnischen Umsetzung bzw. mit dem F-Programm ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo, ich kann da LL nur Recht geben!
Der Maschinenhersteller ist laut MRL verpflichtet eine Risikobeurteilung zu erstellen, diese dient dem Steuerungsbauer als Konstruktionsgrundlage. Der Maschinenhersteller (reiner Mechaniker) ist meist nicht in der Lage die Risikobeurteilung komplett zu erstellen es wird dann immer eine enge Zusammenarbeit zwischen Hersteller Maschine und Hersteller Steuerung. Sonst wird das nichts!
Und auch wenn heute jemand zu Dir sagt, mach mal wird schon, dann bist Du für alles was von Dir hergestellt wurde mitverantwortlich und ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen bei solchen Maschinen stimmt vieles nicht. 
Der Steuerungshersteller muss dann entsprechend der Vorgaben des Maschinenherstellers die Steuerung konstruieren und entsprechende Nachweise führen.
In Deinem Fall, Risikobeurteilung nach MRL für Deinen Leistungsumfang, wenn nicht vom Hersteller schon gemacht, Risikoanalyse und Nachweise zur EMVRL, Nachweise DIN EN 60204-1, Messungen usw., Definition aller Sicherheitsfunktionen bis zum Aktor (ja auch Pneumatik und Hydraulik, muss jemand machen) und entsprechende Nachweise (Sistema, Software-Validierung) nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2. Integrationstests usw. Erstellung einer Betriebsanleitung da Du ein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL hergestellt hast. 
Konformitätserklärung und CE Kennzeichnung nach MRL (es handelt sich um ein Sicherheitsbauteil) und EMVRL für die Steuerung.


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> In Deinem Fall, Risikobeurteilung nach MRL für Deinen Leistungsumfang, wenn nicht vom Hersteller schon gemacht, Risikoanalyse und Nachweise zur EMVRL, Nachweise DIN EN 60204-1, Messungen usw., Definition aller Sicherheitsfunktionen bis zum Aktor (ja auch Pneumatik und Hydraulik, muss jemand machen) und entsprechende Nachweise (Sistema, Software-Validierung) nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2. Integrationstests usw. Erstellung einer Betriebsanleitung da Du ein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL hergestellt hast.
> Konformitätserklärung und CE Kennzeichnung nach MRL (es handelt sich um ein Sicherheitsbauteil) und EMVRL für die Steuerung.


Aber er hat doch kein Sicherheitsbauteil hergestellt. Das hat der Sicherheits-SPS-Hersteller. Er hat nur ein Programm geschrieben oder habe ich etwas nicht richtig verstanden? Wofür soll er ein CE Kennzeichen anbringen? Und dann noch die entscheidende Frage, wo auf dem Safety*programm* soll er das CE Kennzeichen anbringen?
Er hat vielleicht ein Sicherheitskonzept entwickelt, aber kein Sicherheitsbauteil.


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo, siehe hier:
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...aetter/infobl_deutsch/090_schaltschraenke.pdf
Wurde oben schon genannt.


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> -Anlage der Fördertechnik (Fahrwagen, Pneumatikpressen, Förderbänder, etc) kommt von Maschinenbauer
> -Schaltanlage mit CPU und Software kommt von uns
> -Not-Aus und Lichtschranken wurden von uns in Betrieb genommen
> -F-CPU, dh. Sicherheitsprogramm kommt auch von uns
> ...


ja dann fällt der Themenersteller unter 2.2 "verlängerte Werkbank" oder?


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Stevenn, nein der Kollege hat den Schaltschrank und die Sicherheitssteuerung mit SRASW konstruiert, programmiert und in Betrieb genommen. Das ist keine verlängerte Werkbank.


----------



## stevenn (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

aber er hat auch geschrieben nach Vorgaben des Maschinenbauers. _"Wir haben unsererseits obiges nach Vorgabe des Maschinenbauers durchgeführt, allerdings ist die Umsetzung unserer Feder entsprungen."_

Im Kapitel 2.2 steht:
_Der Maschinenhersteller konzipiert einen Schaltschrank für die   Maschine.   Er   vergibt   jedoch   den   Auftrag   für   die  Herstellung    des    Schaltschranks    an   einen    externen  Hersteller    (Schaltschrankbauer).    Nach   seiner    durchgeführten   Risikobeurteilung   definiert   der   Maschinenhersteller die genauen Vorgaben in Bezug auf die Funktion und die zu verwendenden Bauteile für den Schaltschrank.  Der   Schaltschrankbauer   fungiert   in   diesem   Fall   als  „verlängerte  Werkbank“  des  Maschinenherstellers. Die  Verantwortung verbleibt beim Maschinenhersteller._

Jetzt wissen wir natürlich nicht wie genau die "Vorgaben" waren. Und ich denke genau daran liegt es dann.


----------



## Safety (21 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Stevenn, 
auch hier bin ich nicht ganz Deiner Meinung, wer erstellt den die Softwarespezifikation und die Konstruktion der ganzen Steuerung, Schaltpläne usw. der Maschinebauer der keine Risikobeurteilung gemacht hat?
Bei der Verlängerten Werkbank geht es darum das ein Steuerungsbauer alles vorgeben bekommt und danach baut.
Aber letztendlich kann man wie Du schreibst nur nach Kenntnis des genauen Sachverhalts beurteilen was da genau wer zu verantworten hat, nur das was da geschrieben steht ist keine verlängerte Werkbank, auch wenn das viele Steuerungsbauer gerne so sehen. 


> Folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> -Anlage der Fördertechnik (Fahrwagen, Pneumatikpressen, Förderbänder, etc) kommt von Maschinenbauer
> -Schaltanlage mit CPU und Software kommt von uns
> ...


Man kann darüber streiten aber hier wurde schon von Anfang an gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.


----------



## Tommi (21 Dezember 2017)

Ich schließe mich Safety's Meinung an.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2017)

*ACK*
... es war aber anscheinend nicht so ganz unwichtig, dieses Thema mal in der From zur Sprache zu bringen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (22 Dezember 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Man kann darüber streiten aber hier wurde schon von Anfang an gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.



naja streiten jetzt nicht.  
wie du schon schreibst, wurde von Anfang an gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen und dann etwas geradebiegen ist halt schwierig, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Dezember 2017)

@MünchnerJunge

Eine komplette Risikobeurteilung könnt ihr sowieso nicht alleine erstellen.
Das geht nur zusammen im Team.

Ihr habt quasi die Sicherheitsfunktionen ohne Risikobeurteilung und ohne genaue Vorgabe selber erstellt.
Somit könnt ihr eigentlich nur die umgesetzten Sicherheitsfunktionen (z.B. Sicheres Stillsetzen, Wiederanlauf verhindern, ...) benennen und den erreichten PL durch Sistema-Berechnung dokumentieren.
Entweder ihr setzt euch mit dem Auftraggeber zusammen und bügelt das Thema vor der Übergabe an den Kunden glatt.
Oder ihr lasst einen Anwalt einen 3 Zeiler schreiben und hängt ein Schloß an den Hauptschalter.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Dezember 2017)

Kann ich nur die F-Software von Sistema bewerten lassen ? Ohne Infos zur verwendeten Hardware ?


----------



## Safety (24 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,
  mit Sistema kann man keine SRASW beurteilen, nur den rechnerischen Nachweis der Hardware führen.


----------

